# longest lasting tyre dressing?



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

hi all

in need of some new tyre dressing and want something thats going to last. the finish is something i know all 3 deliver on the look front. ive used PB stuff and megs gel but am looking to try something different.

interested to know your thoughts guys so please get voting :thumb:

thanks for the help

Dave


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Gtechniq T1, make sure you clean and degrease your tyres and dry them. 2 layers will see you right for a fair few weeks at a time. I'm still seeing decent gloss and beading after 4 weeks so far.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

AG Rubberplus5 - and does plastic trim 'as new'


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Megs Endurance is great product.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

t1 is probably most durable but autofinesse satin is awesome!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

T1 for me also 

good tyre dressing


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RD50 or FK108 :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

There is a basic fallacy in this question. All you need do is drive down a bit
of a muddy lane and it's all over! The tyres will pick up the mud and stain; the
mudguards will pick up the overflow and it'll be like you never cleaned! The way
I assess any tyre treatment is in how easy it is to apply, especially if I don't
get my hands blackened, and being able to have _some_ control over how
much shine I get. As for those treatments that are solvent based, what are
they doing to the tyre walls that we should know about?

After trials of many products, I seem to always come back to 2 products. 
Either FK#108AS, which is the thinner alternative to the FK#350 Super 
Polymer Tyre Dressing. Both are so easy to apply and the finish they give is
so controllable that you can have any setting from just clean and natural to
high bling.

Drawbacks? - of course there's a drawback. Both of these products look 
completely fantastic, the very next day and beyond. If you want something
that's instant, generally speaking they don't last.

Here's a tyre I cleaned yesterday...









Regards,
Steve


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Highstyle or Trim Wizard are pretty decent :thumb:

Gonna try the Espuma RD50 next


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

pinnacle black onyx has the best looks imo.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fave is Megs endurance tyre gel at the mo, which does last (well for me anyway)

Going to try the RD50 shortly


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing :thumb:

Knocks spots of Gtechniq T1 in the looks and durability stakes.
RD50 has built in tyre protectants and is water resistant.
It produces a natural looking satin* patina.
RD50 is dry to the touch after 24 hours curing*, with no greasy looking tyrewalls.
A little RD50 tyre dressing goes a long way.
One litre of RD50 is equivalent to £6 :doublesho
RD50 is a popular tyre dressing on many a 'pro' detailers showroom threads.
When removing RD50 - you hardly get that awful brown foam (Antiozonant) coming off the tyres.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Going to try the RD50 shortly


It's been posted bud :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1. Easy to apply (slightly thicker than water, but not quite a gel), no fling off, no greasy residue and lasts for ages. Also as the name 'tyres and trim' suggest it's great on door rubbers, window rubbers and plastic trim without needing to reapply after each wash. Applied to a Peugeot Eurobus (Expert Taxi) which does hundreds of miles on motorways a week, gets washed daily almost in a car shampoo (I didn't recommend as it's not very LSP safe) and still going strong after five weeks.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tried loads and for me its Carpro PERL.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far everyone. Not heard of Espuma RD50 until now but will certainly be looking into it before making a decision. 

Do like the megs gel and topping up once a week it does seem to layer and resist dirt and hrim well. Just looking to experiance a different product. 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Never used any of the others before. I use and have done for years turtle wax tyre dressing wet n black and it lasts about a week i would say and i do about 600/800 miles a week. Never found one i liked as much


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Espuma RD50 for me!

AF Satin is the best 'looking' in my opinion, but durability is about 1.5 miles (at best) in any weather so it's worth spending your money on.

Gtech T1 is also very nice, and i like it's gel consistency, a little goes a long way.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing :thumb:
> 
> RD50 is dry to the touch after 24 hours curing*, with no greasy looking tyrewalls.


How long after application can you drive the car?? :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> How long after application can you drive the car?? :thumb:


You can dress and go - like the two JB's have experienced with RD50 successfully. :thumb:

For me though, 24 - 48 hours RD50 curing time indoors, *IF* you want the best durability with 'one' coating.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmmm I may need to give this a try then, I HATE tyre dressing so the least times is perfect!!! Cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It depends on the tyres too...


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

I also use AS Highstyle, gives the tyres a nice good clean aswell


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It depends on the tyres too...


+2

Hard and soft compound tyres can make the same tyre dressing look like different products.

For the record, I've had great success with Espuma RD50 on Michelin PS2 Pilot Sport and Toyo Proxes T1 Sport. :thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It depends on the tyres too...


Absolutely agree. I have yet to find a trye dressing that works well with the Goodyear Triple Tread Assurance tyres on my wife's minivan. The tyres always look bone dry after a day or two like nothing was applied.

PERL is my current favorite. It looks awesome and lasted ages on the Kelley tyres on my pick-up truck, but didn't last at all on the Goodyears.

It seems to vary from brand to brand and within different models of the same brand


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Agree with the tyre comments above. Had a car to do last week with 4 different tyres and they all finished differently using megs gel! Some glossy,matt etc. 

Have pilot sport 3's on my megane so that's never usually an issue though. 

Dave


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyre dressings are all in the prep :thumb:

RD50 is the longest lasting i've used, probably the best looking too.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the AB berry blast trim and tyre stuff

Seems to last about 3/4 weeks on my car or the wife's cheap, smells nice and also works on trim


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Agree with the tyre comments above. Had a car to do last week with 4 different tyres and they all finished differently using megs gel! Some glossy,matt etc.
> 
> Have pilot sport 3's on my megane so that's never usually an issue though.
> 
> Dave


4 different tyres, is that even legal?? i thought the front 2 and back 2 had to match, but could be different front and back, if that makes sense :tumbleweed:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> 4 different tyres, is that even legal?? i thought the front 2 and back 2 had to match, but could be different front and back, if that makes sense :tumbleweed:


As long as tread is ok then you can have 4 different tyres.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> As long as tread is ok then you can have 4 different tyres.


Ah i always thought it was illegal, can't imagine it would be good for wet weather driving though each different tread displacing the water differently, would create 4 different forces on the vehicle.....


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Ah i always thought it was illegal, can't imagine it would be good for wet weather driving though each different tread displacing the water differently, would create 4 different forces on the vehicle.....


its not illegal, just pretty stupid


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use TW Wet and black. Painted on with a 7.5cm brush. Let it sit for a moment then go over it with an old foam applicator.


dekerf1996 said:


> the wife's cheap


That's not very nice is it.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

RD50 or PERL gets my vote


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

PugIain said:


> I use TW Wet and black. Painted on with a 7.5cm brush. Let it sit for a moment then go over it with an old foam applicator.
> 
> That's not very nice is it.


Ha ha, bloody iPhone, AB berry blast is cheap, come to think about it, so is the wife otherwise she wouldn't be with me!!!

As for the different tyres thing, it is illegal on the continent, they even have to be the same depth, so if you get a puncture that's none repairable, then it's two new tyres!!!

That's why it's cheap to buy part worns from Europe....


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Where would be the best place to buy Espuma RD50 ??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Where would be the best place to buy Espuma RD50 ??


Espumadirect, eBay & Amazon. :thumb:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't like them lasting too long, residue loyal.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> Espumadirect, eBay & Amazon. :thumb:


is Tim @ Envy still selling this do you know?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Rd50 all the way


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MilesBetter said:


> is Tim @ Envy still selling this do you know?


Hi MilesBetter

Tim hasn't been selling any Espuma products for a while now.

ps - I love your detailing pichers, especially if RD50 is used :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> Megs Endurance is great product.


Gets my thumbs up too.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice Tyromania gets my vote! I put a fresh coat on the MINI 5-weeks ago, and it still has a nice, dark, matte-satin finish, with decent beading. It has stood up to the frequent rain we've had very nicely. I'll probably top it up next week, as I'm just starting to see a bit of decline, and I don't want it to fall so far that I will have to re-prep with APC. As Tyromania is a wax rather than a traditional dressing, the tyres do not attract dirt, and a little bit of shampoo brings them back up to sparkling condition in no-time! A really underrated product...

Steampunk


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm lovin' Gliptone Tire n Trim Jelly at the mo. Like Megs Endurance but lasts weeks instead of days.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> Hi MilesBetter
> 
> Tim hasn't been selling any Espuma products for a while now.
> 
> ps - I love your detailing pichers, especially if RD50 is used :thumb:


Thanks for the Info.

Thanks on detailing pics it makes the hours putting them together all worth while :thumb: I have not posted anything in Studio for Yonks so will have to get back into the habit. Nice RS5 just done so will make sure get it written up.



Tips said:


> Hi MilesBetter....


That sounds so formal lol... please feel free to use Steve


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

As Steve (lowiepete) states, FK108 is a very good looking tyre shine, consistency is like the Zaino stuff in that it's milky and watery.
i use a piece of sponge cut off from a block and spray it on the sponge and then apply to clean tyres.
If you like it with one layer, the looks are like satin, absolutely perfect, you can add further shine with another layer if you like but i like the satin look.
lasts i reckon about 4 weeks or so and is very water repellant, see link below.
It also dries completely, so no sling at all.






Kev


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> t1 is probably most durable but autofinesse satin is awesome!


really? i thought satin was crap


----------

